# American Classical Orchestra NYC concerts CHEAP CONCERTS



## AmericanClsclOrchestra

*WWW.ACONYC.ORG*
please visit our website for more information.

Vladimir Feltsman opens American Classical Orchestra's 25th season

Thursday September 17, 2009 at 8:00pm
Lincoln Center - Alice Tully Hall
10 Lincoln Center Plaza
New York City, New York 10023

The American Classical Orchestra, directed by Thomas Crawford,celebrates the orchestra's 25th Anniversary during the 2009 - 2010 season. Joining the orchestra on opening night is pianist Vladimir Feltsman, playing Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 27 on the fortepiano. The ACO will also perform Beethoven's Symphony No. 7. The concert takes place at the new Alice Tully Hall on Thursday, September 17th at 8:00 p.m., with a pre-concert lecture given by Mr. Crawford at 7:00 p.m.

Ticket Info: $75, $50, $35 and $15 for students

_________________________________________________

Stephanie Chase with American Classical Orchestra

Wednesday November 18, 2009 from 8:00pm - 10:00pm
New York Society for Ethical Culture
2 W 64th Street
New York City, New York 10023

The American Classical Orchestra, directed by Thomas Crawford,celebrates the orchestra's 25th Anniversary during the 2009 - 2010 season. Stephanie Chase is soloist in Beethoven's Romanze in F for Violin and Orchestra. Also on the program are Mozart's Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter", and Haydn's Symphony No. 101 "The Clock".

Ticket Info: $75, $50, $25 and $15 for students

_______________________________________________

All Bach Concert

Wednesday February 24, 2010 at 8:00pm
Church of the Blessed Sacrament
152 West 71st Street
New York, New York 10024

The American Classical Orchestra presents a special evening featuring the work of J.S. Bach. Concerto for Three Harpsichords in C Major, Coffee Cantata ( with Kristen Hahn), and Concerto for Two Violins. The concert takes place in a very special and beautiful church on the Upper West Side - a perfect venue for this program.
The American Classical Orchestra celebrates classical music performance on authentic instruments, specializing in repertoire from the 17th to 19th centuries.

Ticket Info: $75, $50, $25 and $15 for students

________________________________________________
ACO's Administrative Offices
133 West 70th Street, New York, NY,10023-4498
P.O. Box 441, Greenwich, CT , 06836

Box Office: 212.362.2727

Fax: 212.362.2729

General Email: [email protected]

Box Office Email: [email protected]


----------

